

Luhn 10 valid tokens to replace credit card numbers and simplify PCI Compliance - there
http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/luhn-10-valid-tokens-to-replace-credit-card-numbers-and-simplify-pci-compliance

======
jaywalker
So, basically they have just reverse engineered the already very simple
Luhn-10 algorithm, and labelled it as a "new algorithm" to generate tokens
which get validated by Luhn-10.

How many lines of code was that? I would be surprised if the guys have written
more than 10 lines.

~~~
whiskers
I don't think the point was that the solution was difficult to implement
technically. Rather that it was a clever solution to some very specific
restrictions from a legacy system.

A nice example of "thinking outside of the box" if you like.

